# UK Motorhoming Destination



## AmeliaV

Hi everyone,

I'm kind of new to motorhoming, and was wondering where the best UK destinations for motorhoming are? 

I know this is purely a matter of taste - as in what I consider a great holiday, may be my neighbour's idea of hell... But, I was wondering where the most popular places in the UK are for motorhoming.

I have found a list of 10 popular motorhoming destinations online, and am using this - if there are other destinations that I've missed, then please can you put it in the comments? I'd like to get a really good list of places to visit!

Thanks for your participation!

PS this is my first post!


----------



## Grizzly

Difficult one Amelia...I'm not sure whether you're asking for my most popular destination- in which case I find it impossible to choose just one-or for the UK top favourite among motorhomers. I don't know where that would be either. Would it be nosey to ask why you want to find out ? The 2 main clubs would probably be able to give you a more accurate figure based on their site bookings.

Anyway, welcome to MHF and well done in managing to suss out how to put up a poll.

G


----------



## bigbazza

Welcome AmeliaV, None of the above


----------



## AmeliaV

Hi Grizzly,

Thanks for responding. The reason I've asked is because there are so many places in the UK to visit - I only get the minimum allowance for holidays, so need to make sure I make the most of it! Being based in Norfolk, it takes about an hour to leave the county so I just thought if people could recommend places of interest it would hep me plan ahead! 

I realise it may be difficult to choose a top destination though, with so many lovely places in the UK! Next year, I may venture across the channel, but I've never drive abroad before so am a tiny bit nervous of that... one step at a time... :lol:


----------



## Grizzly

Can you give us an idea of what sort of things you might be interesting in doing when you've sited your van ?

eg if you enjoy walking, beaches, stately homes, shopping, sight-seeing in cities etc etc

G

Edit: It might be worth, if you're new to this, narrowing the field a little by missing off- for the moment- anywhere a long way from Norfolk, or with heavy traffic in season or with narrow lanes and holiday traffic.


----------



## AmeliaV

Hi Grizzly,

Yes, I do enjoy walking and beaches! My partner loves mountian biking, so we'll probably take the van to Wales, and Scotland for that. As for Stately homes - I am a member of the National Trust! I like visiting cities with a bit of culture about them - York, Canterbury etc...

Really, I just want to see more of the UK - I'd always gone abroad on holiday, but a couple of years ago, I went down to Cornwall for a week, and was completely blown away by the beauty of the place - so have decided to spend more holidays in the UK, as there are so many beautiful spots to see. 

Thanks for your guidance - being new to this, it's all a bit overwhelming!!!


----------



## Grizzly

Sounds like you will get the best out of almost anywhere !

We get out the NT book when we want to find somewhere to go and look for a large concentration of places. We've just come back from Stourhead in Wiltshire where you can camp in a nice 5 van site in a corner of the NT car park. The gates to the estate are open all the time so, after the public have gone- or before they arrive in the morning- you have the place to yourself. Amazing.

Not NT but there is a pleasant campsite- Bladon Chains- on the corner of the Blenheim Estate in Woodstock. Your one day ticket to Blenheim itself is converted to a one year pass for no extra charge and you can roam the estate in the evenings or get the bus that passes the gates and explore Oxford or the rest of the Cotswolds. If you have your bikes you can cycle the Thames Path too.

If you're not a member of the Caravan Club or Camping and Caravanning Club then I'd recommend joining. Lots of their sites are in perfect places on the estates of stately homes eg Longleat, Chatsworth, Blenheim, Sandringham and many more.

Enjoy !

G

Edit: If you're interested in horse racing there are also club sites on several race courses- eg Cheltenham and Warwick. Fascinating even if the racing leaves you cold !


----------



## barryd

I pondered this for a while and opted for Scotland but I nearly chose Devon and Cornwall. I chose Scotland purely from the point of view that we have been there more times than anywhere when touring the UK. (Islands mainly). 

Of course also on our doorstep you missed off the Lake District!

The 4 places I consider the best then (for us) would be Devon and Cornwall, Lake District, North Yorkshire (where I live) inland and coastal area and West Scotland and the Isles.

We do spend the majority of our time overseas in the Motorhome though (currently in the Rhone Alps in France) but there are still some fine places in the UK.


----------



## blongs

The stopover usage tracker on here has Yorkshire as the top uk destination so far in 2011

MHF stopovers

Ben


----------



## AmeliaV

Barryd - thanks for your input - it does seem remiss of me to have missed off The Lake District! I am hiding my head in shame...


----------



## CliveMott

Short list!

New Forest
Forest of Deane


Come on! and why only be able to chose one?

How about DOVER oh yes!


C.


----------



## chickann

only been motorhoming since nov 10, so not gone that far yet but i think by far swanage is fantastic, it was so close to many beaches, great walking paths, fantastic views, and shops if u need them. corfe castle was our 1st visit, then onto a campsite in swanage, visted kimmeridge beach, studland bay and many other little coves, there was good parking around this area for a motorhome (a little pricey but worth it if staying for the day) lulworth cove, durdle door (very crowded but i always wander off and find my little bit of peace). love the jurassic coast so much so we are all off to Devon soon, the plan is to walk the 95 miles along this coastline one day and hubs is going to meet me at certain points in Morris so i can freshen up and have a good meal, unless i stumble across a cosy little pub on my travels.


----------



## ralph-dot

Sorry but my answer is France or Germany


----------



## Grizzly

ralph-dot said:


> Sorry but my answer is France or Germany


Which doesn't say much for your knowledge of geography !

G


----------



## bigfoot

South Cheshire and Shropshire do it for me. Especially around Ludlow,more Michelin starred restaurants outside of London. But for the more simple tastes plenty of restaurants,tea rooms and food supliers. The Long Mynd for cycling and walking. Also try the Old Swan at Montford Bridge just outside Shrewsbury,a good pub site on a par with a club site for facilities.


----------



## ralph-dot

Grizzly said:


> ralph-dot said:
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry but my answer is France or Germany
> 
> 
> 
> Which doesn't say much for your knowledge of geography !
> 
> G
Click to expand...

I wondered why they were not on the list

Or Yorkshire?????


----------



## Jezport

We quite like the Yorkshire coast for a few weekends a year. Then there is the Lincolnshire coast which also has some nice beaches and sites.

Our favourite is the Western isles of Scotland but some ferry trips are quite expensive, however this cost can be offset by wild camping which the majority of people do on most of the Islands.


----------



## RichardnGill

in the UK I would say Cumbria or Scotland for us, followed by The Yorkshire dales

Richard...


----------



## Wilmannie

There are so many lovely places to see in the UK you're just spoiled for choice! Our weather can be difficult tho! And in Scotland, our MIDGES!! :lol: 
Perhaps you could work out places close enough to where you live to spend long weekends there and save the farther-flung places for holidays. If you like the sea, the Islands, walking and climbing, Fortwilliam - Ben Nevis area might suit you well. Have fun!


----------



## Zozzer

Sorry but I really can't choose a best place as they ALL have something to offer 365 days a year.

Surely the real pleasure of having a motorhome is getting out there and exploring for yourself and not having it delivered on a plate like a package tour.

Sorry if this comes across a bit abrupt, but it really isn't meant to.

Britain is an extremely beautifull destination, why not set yourself the callenge of camping in every county in the UK.


----------

